# strawberry pseudochromis question



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

One of my girls was crying for this fish and I added a strawberry pseudochromis( I guess it is also called purple dottyback(?) ) 2 week ago. 

He has been fine and not bothering any fish/shrimps but I read that this fish will eventually turn into a devil and kill pretty much anything in the tank including clownfish... 

what's your experience on this fish? should I just return to LFS before it gets nasty??


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is full grown and is fairly peace full with his tank mates there wrass halk fish clowns cardinals ect


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Crappy fish. Sold like 50x+ of them over the last decade. Probably regretted 99% of those sales. Had to personally go into 2 or 3 of the tanks and catch them out myself. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I can think of one occasion back in 2005 where I more or less turned a new saltwater enthusiast back to freshwater after selling them one of these fish. 

Here's the deal: They are a newb trap. They're colorful, hardy, small and inexpensive. They also happen to have conveniently high profit margins. That said, if you throw one in a tank smaller than 72 gallon, they're probably going to end up causing you a lot of grief. That's a rule I'd follow. Exceptions happen, but I wouldn't count on being the lucky dude out of thousands.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Albert and Scott!! Well... a cleaner shrimp that we bought yesterday is missing now... I don't know if it is this guy or something else.. hmmm.. during the day, he is ok.. I will keep an eye on him...


----------

